# Looking for suggestions sealing a GMG grill



## djc6535 (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a Stainless Steel lid version of the GMG Daniel boone.  I like the smoker a lot, but it leaks smoke/heat from around the door.  

I tried installing a gasket, but the sharp angles of the GMG, when padded by nomex, cause the bottom of the door to flare out wider.  







Here's the nomex installation






Here's a profile shot of the grill showing the lid flaring out from the grill surface.  

I've tried 

1:  Nomex on the body only
2:  Nomex on the lid only
3:  Nomex on the lid and body

None work satisfactorially.  All cause this problem.

I'm interested in your thoughts and ideas, esp if anybody else has solved this with their own grill.


----------



## Bigtank (Jan 14, 2019)

I have had a GMG for 3 years.  I see no reason to seal up any tighter than it comes from the company.  Are you having problems?


----------



## xsists (Jan 14, 2019)

One of the modders on the owners group on FB used a tube of high heat gasket maker, applied it to the lid and then stuck saran wrap on it and closed it.  He ratchet strapped the lid closed and let it sit for a couple days.  He then peeled off the plastic wrap and had a custom gasket.  That said, I think I might try the fire tape or lava tape, others seem to have luck with those.

I want to seal it because I get a lot of smoke and grease on the bottom of the door and it discolored my thermal blanket.


----------



## djc6535 (Jan 14, 2019)

The pictures I put above are from lava lock tape.  

This stuff specifically

Are you referring to something different?  

By "High heat gasket maker"  What's that?  Are you talking about silicon sealant?


----------



## xsists (Jan 14, 2019)

I was thinking FireBlack but that looks to be a similar product.

The gasket maker the guy used was Permatex high heat silicone.


----------



## winsa12 (Jan 16, 2019)

By adding that ~1/4 gasket around the edge you're probably throwing off your angles and lid seating throughout the lid radius. If you loosen the lid hinge bolts (or are they rivets that would need to be drilled and replaced with bolts?), slide the lid up slightly and secure you may have a better seal. 

I thought about doing this to mine but decided it wasn't worth it. I may in the future.


----------



## Cookin-it (Jan 16, 2019)

I used this on mine and have no problems. Everything sits flush. I also cover mine up with a welding blanket.


----------



## BulldogsCadillac (Apr 20, 2019)

djc6535 said:


> I have a Stainless Steel lid version of the GMG Daniel boone.  I like the smoker a lot, but it leaks smoke/heat from around the door.
> 
> I tried installing a gasket, but the sharp angles of the GMG, when padded by nomex, cause the bottom of the door to flare out wider.
> 
> ...




Quick question, did you contact them? I just bought a Daniel Boone and had simply asked them if there was a product they recommended to help seal it up (after looking at your post) and they quickly asked for pics and said they were going to send me a new lid! Worth an email!
Derrick


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 20, 2019)

Here is what I used to seal the doors when I built my Pellet smoker. Only a 1/16" thick. Attach with high temp silicon.

See slotted rope edge seals

https://www.mcmaster.com/high-temperature-seals


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 27, 2019)

It will seal itself around the lid over time/cooks I have found. The soot/ ash builds up as it sucks out the gaps and fills them in. Mine has, I get minimal smoke leaking.

It didn’t leak much from the start anyway, just when firing up.


----------

